

Factor's Visual REPL - alec
http://re-factor.blogspot.com/2010/09/visual-repl.html

======
senki
Racket has something similar. You can insert images to the source code, draw
new images to the REPL, etc.

<http://docs.racket-lang.org/quick/index.html>

------
swah
If only I could install an alternative syntax...

~~~
Avshalom
How much of an alternative syntax do you want? Factors at least as flexible as
a lisp

~~~
swah
Yes, a Lisp. I want to write Lisp for Factor. dup swap only gets you so far.

Slava's posts are very enlightening, how he decomposes problems into a million
words. But in practice, it just takes me too much time to solve problems (that
don't involve just calling a library).

[edit]

Even though you could say I could write code using locals and stuff, but that
doesn't feel natural. Or I'm just used to prefix, or prefix is better for some
reason.

(+ 10 (* 20 30)) looks better to me than 20 30 * 10 +, even though, as Factor
folks will tell you, concatenative languages are the ones with the "direct"
syntax: Lisp is the one inverted.

[edit 2]

Another annoying thing: programming in Factor forces you to make a name for
code you wouldn't normally name. Again, folks will say that that actually
makes your program better, more testable, etc. In practice: harder.

~~~
slava_pestov
> I want to write Lisp for Factor.

That would be a cool project. The Factor compiler enforces static stack
effects for words, so mapping them to Lisp functions, and making the generated
code efficient, should be pretty doable.

~~~
swah
How, or in which level would a Lisp be integrated with Factor? Generate Factor
code, generate Factor-VM bytecode?

